# P. vittatus Breeding Readiness?



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a 1.1.2 group of P. vittatus. They are all mature, and I hear calling regularly. I have a coco-hut, plenty of alternative egg laying sites, a water receptacle for tad deposition, plenty of live plants, humidity stays high, and temps remain a near constant 72F. 

I should add that none of these frogs have ever bred yet. Is there something I could be doing to encourage them? Maybe some slow jazz?

All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

Sometimes recorded calls will get them worked up enough to start...normally patience is your best friend though. They will figure it out when they are ready, keep misting and feed heavy, you'll be sending me babies in no time ;-)


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

How old are they?

Don't worry - when they get started, you'll have plenty of tads and froglets in no time


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

They are approximately 1 year OTW. 2 are from Poison Dart Frogs for Sale | Buy Dart Frogs | Dart Frog Breeder , the other 2 are from Matt Watson(PaintBallIsLife). I guess you both are right, after all, patience is a virtue...

JBear


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I've got the same problem (lack of patience!) and I know there's got to be some secret tips and tricks out there that all of the frog gurus just don't want us to know! Someone has got to spill the beans sooner or later...

I have a gorgeous Citronella pair that I received from Nabors. The male and female were both purchased at different times and are both a little over a year old. The female is huge and looks like she's ready to lay. The male has been calling lately...but it doesn't seem to be directed at her, he just calls...and she just seems to ignore him. They get along fine and sometimes sleep together, but no action as of yet. (Darn it!)

I'm hoping they're not an incompatible pair and that sooner or later she wakes up and finds him irresistible! 

If anyone can give me that special tip or trick that works...I am willing to offer their firstborn!!!

(okay...maybe their second. I don't think I could part with the first.)


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Once they start you wont know what to do with yourself Just make sure your replace your supplements every 4 months because they lose their value and the clutches start to go bad (from what ive seen) and my have only been breeding for around 2 months Have fun


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

WendySHall said:


> I've got the same problem (lack of patience!) and I know there's got to be some secret tips and tricks out there that all of the frog gurus just don't want us to know! Someone has got to spill the beans sooner or later...


I am by no means a frog guru but I have bred many of them over the years...I promise you that the biggest secret is nothing more than patience...
It sucks to wait...we give them everything we can to make their environment as comfortable as possible, we give them plenty of food and 'rain', and we certainly think they should be attracted to each other, but they ain't gonna make babies till they are good and ready.
Put them in a good environment, keep them well fed, mist regularly and other then that just leave them alone...for the majority of common species in the hobby that is the best way to get eggs - get a pair and wait.


----------

